# Birthday Steak & Trimmings



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

My Birthday Dinner

2" thick Prime Angus Ribeye

Reverse Finish directions
Rub steak with favorite seasonings
Bake steak on in oven at 275-300' till internal temp of 125'
Remove and let sit for 15 minutes
Smoking hot cast iron skillet with just a little oil
Sear all sides to get the perfect crust


Grilled Portabella Shrooms
Grilled Jalepeno Chiles
Caramelized Onions, Garlic with Green Peppers
Buttery Mashed Potatoes
Virgil's Black Cherry Cream Soda 
Bear Claw ice cream


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!

Jim


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes please! awesome looking spread!


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Happy birthday....to U...and many more!


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

thats not right. I am looking at a mcD's cheeseburger.....just dang.


----------



## BoxoTrix (Jul 12, 2015)

Very nice, and Happy B-day
Gonna have to make a copy of this, sounds like dinner this weekend.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

My goodness, its glorious!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a Birthday!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Who needs utensils. I'd have to caveman that meal :yes:
Happy Birthday sir!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Happy birthday CR! Hope you had a good one. Looks like dinner was great!


----------

